# Timari & VIP Poodles



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone have an information on Timari Poodles or VIP Poodles in North Carolina? If someone can look at their lines and tell me the good and bad about these breeders. Does anyone have a Minipoo from them ?

Mary


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I know nothing, but they have some beautiful poodles. I hope that you get your pup soon!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I know this is old, but I just happened to meet Marion of Timari this afternoon! I am wondering if I wouldn't love a mini now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

hopetocurl said:


> I know this is old, but I just happened to meet Marion of Timari this afternoon! *I am wondering if I wouldn't love a min*i now!


Personally, I find it impossible NOT to love a mini!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

hopetocurl -- I bought my now 9 month old brown Miniature Poodle Rembrandt from C-Brook Kennels in New Berlin, New York. Rembrandt's sire was Ch.Timari Brown Viktor At C-Brook. I've owned four Standards over the last 25 years all at the Rainbow Bridge. Rembrandt is my first mini and I'm totally in love with his personality and size.


----------

